# Was haltet ihr vom Streamfestival in Linz?



## peltorkid (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo allerseits!

 

Ich habe heute durch einen Freund von dem Streamfestival in Linz erfahren. Das ist ein neues Musikfestival im Mai, das sich mit dem Fragen der Zukunft und Musikprojekten der Gegenwart auseinandersetzt. Dabei steht die Digitalisierung im Mittelpunkt. 

 

Aus dem Internet konnte ich dann entnehmen, dass das Programm von Stream drei Teile umfasst: Theorie und Vermittlungsteil, Musikprogram und Club-Festival Stream. Damit soll ein einmaliges Festival auf internationalem Niveau entstehen.

 

Leider ist das Programm dafür noch nicht online, weil das Festival erst im Mai stattfindet. Deswegen kann ich mir noch nicht greifbar etwas darunter vorstellen. Cool klingt es aber schon mal. Oder wie sehr ihr das? Könnt ihr euch darunter was vorstellen? Und was für Erwartungen hättet ihr hier? Oder glaubt ihr genau das Gegenteil?


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2018)

linz? wo ist das? kann man das essen? kann ja nichts weltbewegendes sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2018)

linz? wo ist das? kann man das essen? kann ja nichts weltbewegendes sein 

 

Der hat eindeutig Lind falsch geschrieben. Ich stehe eher auf Marabou.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2018)

linz? wo ist das? kann man das essen? kann ja nichts weltbewegendes sein 

 

- Ist in Österreicht.

- Nicht ganz. Die nach der Stadt benannte Linzer Torte kann man essen.

- Von der Veranstaltung habe ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2018)

Da steht aber einer auf Linsensuppe.


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2018)

hmmm linsensuppe. schön mit blutwurst. lecker


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2018)

07:40 und ich hab jetzt bock auf Linsensuppe..

und Aun hat Lust auf Blutwürste.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2018)

Mit Blutwurst beschreibt er wahrscheinlich seinen Stuhl.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Februar 2018)

Offtopic anyone?     

 

Ontopic: Klingt interessant. Aber wirklich was darunter vorstellen kann ich mir auch nicht.


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2018)

Ich dachte jetzt eher an eine andere Blutwurst. Wobei.. ob rein oder raus, ist ja egal

 

 

Ontopic!

Ich halte es für eine geniale Idee.

Nur denke ich da in eine andere Richtung:

Im Mai findet es statt und es gibt kein Programm?

Heißt für mich, dass der Veranstalter seine Freunde, Bekannte, whatever zu ein bißchen Geld bringen will


----------



## Derulu (12. Februar 2018)

Heißt für mich, dass der Veranstalter seine Freunde, Bekannte, whatever zu ein bißchen Geld bringen will 



Die Abteilung für Kultur und Bildung des Magistrats (=Verwaltungsbehörde) der Stadt Linz? ^^


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2018)

Warum nicht?

Warum ist der BER nicht fertig?


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. Februar 2018)

"Warum ist der BER nicht fertig?"

 

Na weil sich noch niemand getraut hat den Chinesen einen Auftrag dafür zu geben, oder ne polnische Handwerkerkolonne leider keinen Tag Zeit hatte  

 

 

"Im Mai findet es statt und es gibt kein Programm?

Heißt für mich, dass der Veranstalter seine Freunde, Bekannte, whatever zu ein bißchen Geld bringen will "

 

Das was Manowar schrieb musste ich auch denken. Danke Manowar das DU mir das Schreiben MEINER Gedanken erspart hast XD


----------



## schornstein (14. Februar 2018)

[SIZE=12pt]Hey, ich habe letztens durch eine Freundin von diesem Festival in Linz erfahren und bin auch total neugierig darauf! Ich habe das Glück, dass meine Schwägerin in der Stadt wohnt und ich habe vor den Besuch auf dem Event mit einem Besuch bei ihr zu verbinden. Wir haben nämlich auch noch ein paar andere coole Dinge vor. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, finde die Idee total spannend, aber so richtig vorstellen kann ich mir auch noch nichts darunter![/SIZE]


----------



## peltorkid (18. Februar 2018)

Offtopic: hahah Ihr seid eine eigene Partie!  Aber find ich gut!

 

Ontopic: Ich glaube, es wird schon legitime Gründe geben, warum das Programm noch nicht online ist. Vielleicht können sie sich bei der Einteilung der Tage nicht einigen. Weil ein Konzept (kein konkretes Programm) ist schon auf der Linzer Tourismus Seite online. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt was rauskommt und wie das so ist. 

Wenn man dann noch wie @schornstein jemanden dort kennt, ists ideal. Dann kannst du dort bei ihr auch gleich schlafen - oder nimmst du dir ein Hotel?


----------



## schornstein (20. Februar 2018)

Bin auch total gespannt, was da so geboten wird. Hört sich aber auf jeden Fall vielversprechend an. :-) Ob ich in einem Hotel übernachte weiß ich noch nicht, vielleicht kommen noch ein paar Freunde mit, dann werden wir uns irgendwo ein Zimmer nehmen. Ansonsten schlafe ich bei meiner Freundin. Habe schon mal in einem Hotel in Linz übernachtet und war recht zufrieden, das war im Hotel Kolping. Kennst du noch Hotels da? Bleibst du dann nur zum Festival oder verbindest du den Trip auch noch mit ein bisschen Sightseeing?


----------



## peltorkid (2. März 2018)

Linz hat viele verschiedene Hotels. Beim Namen kenne ich die aber alle nicht, aber kann man ja auf trivago oder so ohne Probleme nachlesen 

 

Ob ich noch länger bleib oder so, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt zur Zeit nicht. Muss erst mal schauen, mit wem ich hinfahre. Wenn ich eine Begleitperson habe (oder nicht) kann ich dann auch eher entscheiden wie was wann wo.


----------



## schornstein (7. März 2018)

ja stimmt, so geht es mir aus. Wenn ich weiß wer mitkommt, kann ich dann alles genau festlegen. Es gibt ja auch ganz coole Angebote, habe ich auf der Tourismus Homepage gesehen. Da kann man zwischen unterschiedlichen Packages wählen und kann dann günstig die Stadt erkunden. Da sind Übernachtungen in bestimmten Hotels inkludiert, bei einem ist noch die Linz Card, bei einem anderen sind verschiedene Kulturangebote dabei und so weiter. Falls dich das interessiert kannst du ja selbst mal nachschauen. https://www.linztourismus.at/freizeit/reise-planen/naechtigen/packages/


----------



## peltorkid (9. März 2018)

Ok danke! Ich werd mich demnächst mal druchklicken und generell mal genauer wegen Schlafmöglichkeiten informieren.


----------



## Aun (9. März 2018)

"demnächst" nach übernachtungsmöglichkeiten suchen könnte schwer werden


----------



## peltorkid (17. März 2018)

"demnächst" nach übernachtungsmöglichkeiten suchen könnte schwer werden

 

Was genau meinst du denn damit? 

Weil ich schwer was finden werde oder weil ich schon 2 Monate im Vorraus schaue? 

Falls es das erste sein sollte, ich habe eigentlich schon was ins Auge gefasst. Hat mir Google vorgeschlagen (danke re-direct Marketing^^), aber gebucht habe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## Aun (19. März 2018)

ich beziehe mich auf eigene erfahrungen bei sowas. rpc/gamescom zb. da ist lange schon vieles ausgeucht. buchmesse in leipzig letzes wochenende war auch ziemliches chaos. als ac/dc in den dresdener elbwiesen vor 60000 menschen spielten hat man auch nicht wirklich noch was bekommen. ich meine nur das man bei großveranstaltungen sehr früh buchen muss. kann natürlich sein, dass es in kleineren ländern komplett anders ist.


----------



## peltorkid (30. März 2018)

ich beziehe mich auf eigene erfahrungen bei sowas. rpc/gamescom zb. da ist lange schon vieles ausgeucht. buchmesse in leipzig letzes wochenende war auch ziemliches chaos. als ac/dc in den dresdener elbwiesen vor 60000 menschen spielten hat man auch nicht wirklich noch was bekommen. ich meine nur das man bei großveranstaltungen sehr früh buchen muss. kann natürlich sein, dass es in kleineren ländern komplett anders ist.

Aso das meinst du. Jetzt verstehe ich 

Aber ich finde es gut, dass solche Sachen gutbesucht sind. Das bedeutet nämlich, dass was richtig gemacht wurde und es auch etwas besonderes ist, wenn man es hinschafft. Weißt du was ich mein? 

Und ich kann mir schon sehr gut vorstellen, dass das Festival in Linz schnell ausgebucht sein könnte. Denn das ist normalerweise immer der Fall in der oberösterreichischen Hauptstadt. Da sind, soweit ich weiß, die Festivals und Events immer sehr beliebt. Besonders jene, die nichts kosten 

Aber wir haben ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin. Wer weiß, wie das so wird. Bin auf jedne Fall schons ehr gespannt.


----------



## Volker1234 (23. April 2018)

Hi,

 

ist eine tolle Sache finde ich.

 

Viele Grüße

 

Volker1234


----------



## slipa44 (3. November 2018)

Ich finde es toll.

LG


----------

